# Chagrin River Smallies..Pics



## Exentrik (Aug 9, 2010)

Finally some good fishing this summer consistently.. BTW, I usually catch and release, however my father in law was interested in peoples feedback on eating smallmouth bass. Any feedback?? I have never eaten one.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

we eat them meats kinda like white perch but way better. grilled salt pepper and butter.


----------



## Exentrik (Aug 9, 2010)

ldrjay said:


> we eat them meats kinda like white perch but way better. grilled salt pepper and butter.


Thanks for the info, that fish is back in the river swimming happily, I had LM Bass years ago and did not really enjoy it, smallies must be nicer then.. Thanks for your help!

Cheers,

Scott


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

you must have MASSIVE hands(or gloves) if that is a four pounder..not trying to start anything but be honest


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

FISHIN216 said:


> you must have MASSIVE hands(or gloves) if that is a four pounder..not trying to start anything but be honest


You caught yourself a nice river smallie. i think he is being honest that he thinks its 4 lbs (bet it fought like it). keep fishin hard and youll get your 4 lber. it took me 3 years of fishing the Scioto before i got a 3 1/2 lber, although the chagrin... from some pics ive seen, produces some nice ones. good luck to you!


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Exentrik said:


> Thanks for the info, that fish is back in the river swimming happily, I had LM Bass years ago and did not really enjoy it, smallies must be nicer then.. Thanks for your help!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Scott


IMO largemouth is a better tasting fish than smallies. Smallmouth are better sportfish than table fare...

Nice fish though. If you enjoy river fishing for smallmouth you gotta try early May when the pre-spawn fish are up in the lower rivers. You'll catch a few 4 pounders!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

you done started so I had to put this pic up...this is what I think a 4 pounder looks like


----------



## banshee (Jun 12, 2010)

Ok, not a river fish but my version of a 4lb smallie.


----------



## Exentrik (Aug 9, 2010)

Maybe we should all take 4lb fish pics whilst hanging a 4 lb. fish on a scale in a picture in future.. Speculative and perceptive photo interpretations and discussion/mild arguments all finished and all over.. Lets be friends again and move forward to what is important.. Fishing! As well as, chatting about the common interest in it, Also my post was more about my Father in law's question about the deliciousness of a smallmouth bass like this caught in a river setting whatever the bloody weight of the thing is.. So...... Anymore feedback would be highly useful for me to convey to my father in law. Cheers! Let's all look forward to Steelhead season!

All the Best,

Scott


----------



## mgshehorn (Jun 21, 2008)

Yeah, I'll go with Banshees as the real four pounder. And what's with the giant sized gloves Exentrik, there's no Barracuda in the Chagrin are there? lol


----------



## mgshehorn (Jun 21, 2008)

I've been practicing and trying to get my "Wading" legs back in shape for the river , in my quest for that huge Steelie. Good luck to all and let the cool rains begin!


----------



## Exentrik (Aug 9, 2010)

mgshehorn said:


> Yeah, I'll go with Banshees as the real four pounder. And what's with the giant sized gloves Exentrik, there's no Barracuda in the Chagrin are there? lol



Are you a guitarist or musician?


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

banshee said:


> Ok, not a river fish but my version of a 4lb smallie.


NICE SMALLIE...the pic does'nt give mine justice and maybe it was a little under 4...I had to revive the fish to get it back in the water so if I would have weighed her she would'nt have made it...18.5 inches BTW..and banshee that would be scary to see that swimming around the rocky...has to be lake st.clair or erie. the easy way LOL jk


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

FISHIN216 said:


> NICE SMALLIE...the pic does'nt give mine justice and maybe it was a little under 4...I had to revive the fish to get it back in the water so if I would have weighed her she would'nt have made it...18.5 inches BTW..and banshee that would be scary to see that swimming around the rocky...has to be lake st.clair or erie. the easy way LOL jk


A little under four you say? Try again unless you count 2#'s under 4#'s a little under. Smallies weigh less than largemouth and a average 18.5" largie is about 3#'s and not even close to 4. Not tryin to start anything here, just being honest.


----------



## groundedrsx (Apr 3, 2007)

where are good places to start on the chagrin for smallies?


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

smallmouth are not good to eat...high concentrations of pbc/mercury from bio-accumulation


----------



## banshee (Jun 12, 2010)

Once a die hard smallie fisherman, now a walleye aholic. The fish in the picture was actually caught just east of Cleveland a week or so ago trolling crawler harnesses and crankbaits. The fish hit the harness, go figure. This time of year makes me wish I still had my bass boat because all these footballs are gonna be moving in the next few weeks and it is a blast. This is an exciting time of the year for fishing with the steelhead coming in, the smallies moving closer, perch fishing for jumbo's and the walleye night bite. Tough decision as to which to target. I may have to take a hiatus from work lol.


----------



## Exentrik (Aug 9, 2010)

groundedrsx said:


> where are good places to start on the chagrin for smallies?



I started in the South Chagrin Reservation, there are 5 miles of public access on the Chagrin there.. Some really great holes, I also know some people and get private access as well, but a lot of the better fish I have been getting are on the public grounds. The North Chagrin Reservation can also be productive! I just get in the car some days, park along public access and hole in.. Best of luck, there are a ton of bait you can use, I am more of a lure fisheman however..


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Everyone is so quick to jump to conclusions on fish. That fish banshee has is 4 pounds all day long. If you dont think so, you havent caught enough to know better 

How much does this one weigh guys?


----------



## Exentrik (Aug 9, 2010)

MuskieJim said:


> Everyone is so quick to jump to conclusions on fish. That fish banshee has is 4 pounds all day long. If you dont think so, you havent caught enough to know better
> 
> How much does this one weigh guys?



Prolly a bit over 4!! Really nice fish man! looks a nice setting as well!

Cheers,

Scott


----------



## Exentrik (Aug 9, 2010)

MuskieJim,

Did you bring him down on spin equipment or a fly?? Just curious??


----------

